# Solvang Century



## Bianchiguy (Sep 8, 2005)

It's coming up quick. Who's going? The couple that I usually go with are bugging out so I'm looking for a riding group. I'm not a hammer type rider so I would put myself in the middle of the pack for a 50y.o. but no slouch on the climbs. If there are any others looking to form up, so much the better.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

I live about 30 minutes from Solvang, and plan on riding in March. Let's hope the weather is better this time around.


----------



## magicant (Apr 22, 2006)

I'm looking to do my first double on 3/31 in Solvang...


----------



## omniviper (Sep 18, 2004)

me and some of the people i ride with will


----------



## Seamus (May 23, 2005)

I'm doing it (my first 100) and my wife is doing the half. I did the Prelude (63) last month, and it was a great day. Beautiful clear weather, warmed up to about 75 by mid-day. I understand the Century earlier this year was rainy with some hail.  That would add a new dimension to the ride...

Jim


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

*Ah...Memories*



Seamus said:


> I understand the Century earlier this year was rainy with some hail.  That would add a new dimension to the ride...


http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showpost.php?p=560071&postcount=37


----------



## Wolfman (Jun 15, 2005)

*I'd be in for this...*

When it gets a little closer, let's get to this board again and put a RBR group together...

It's been a couple of years since my last one, but I'd be in for doing it in about 5 hours or so... not hammering, but keeping it moving, I guess.


----------



## Fsharp3 (Aug 30, 2005)

I'm looking into doing this for my first Century Ride (and my first organized ride for that matter). I found this Century Training Program on line and have been sticking to it. With last week as week one and moving the Century up one day it works perfect.


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

i'd do a century if i could find a saddle that doesn't kill me after 20 miles. my arione is really pissing me off.


----------



## Seamus (May 23, 2005)

I am The Edge said:


> i'd do a century if i could find a saddle that doesn't kill me after 20 miles. my arione is really pissing me off.


I know saddles are a very personal thing, but I've had good luck with the WTB brand. Speed V comp is my choice for my road rides. I'm a 'light clyde' at 6' 2" and 205 (OK, currently 210 - but on my way back).

Jim


----------



## Bianchiguy (Sep 8, 2005)

With any luck, this weather pattern will be holding with the century. I can handle the cold. It's the snow, rain and hail that get's me.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Retro Grouch said:


> I live about 30 minutes from Solvang, and plan on riding in March. Let's hope the weather is better this time around.


any tips on lodging? I'm sure all the good local spots fill up quick. 

Never done it before but looking forward to trying it out this year.

cheers~


----------



## El Caballito (Oct 31, 2004)

I had a wtb sst95 on my mtb for the longest time and recently thought about putting it on my roadie. I too think highly of wtb and it's way softer than my flite. I don't know what I've been waiting for.


----------



## jksu (Mar 8, 2004)

*3rd year....*

i'll be there with a bunch of friends...our 3rd year there. 

first year was cold but nice (first century for my fiance). last year insane weather (i didn't ride -- i was the ucla guy doing the research project). but this year i'm riding with my friends and soon to be wife and bringing my brother along (his first century).

debating riding it on a tri bike vs my road bike since i'm training for a triathlon...either way, can't wait!

john


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*might*



Bianchiguy said:


> It's coming up quick. Who's going? The couple that I usually go with are bugging out so I'm looking for a riding group. I'm not a hammer type rider so I would put myself in the middle of the pack for a 50y.o. but no slouch on the climbs. If there are any others looking to form up, so much the better.


I might make it, along with a few other Fresno people. Not easy to coordinate with people on this one, with the flexible starting time and 5,000 people there. I'll be on my new Bianchi...


----------

